# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Stunted growth

## Sturgeon

More of a question of curiosity, and hoping the gurus here can help.. Could a fish which has had it's growth stunted due to a lack of nutrition and lack of space, regain it's growth potential after being shifted to a aquarium which is appropriate?or will they remain stunted?

I'm asking because I am planning on keeping six tiny angelfish in a 60 gallon tank soon, and really like to see them grow to full size. If these were obtained from an overstocked and underfed tank, could they reach max growth potential?

----------


## Braveyr

From my experience, my stunted fish never seem to grow any bigger after changing them to a much bigger tank and improved water change. I guess is a permanent damage there. even if grow, little development can be seen.

----------


## Neon tetra

Think it's hard, discus sometimes also have stunted growth

----------

